# NEW ON HERE! ICSI treament!!



## bexyboo (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi we are currenlty going through the icsi process we have been ttc for 4 yrs... we found out that i have pcos over a year ago and now my husband has very little sperm!! he had his sperm retrieval op about 8 weeks ago and it wasnt looking hopeful but then they managed to find 8 which is not a lot but enough for one course of treatment.   the next stage happens next week where we see the consultant and then the following day for our information session!! how long is it usually untill they start me on my treatment and medication!! i really want to get pregnant my heart is hurting so much its just the desires of my heart!! Would be nice to speak to someone in the same situation or has already been through this  xxx

Scared that our only chance wont work and its so hard to stay positive am up and down constantly ........ what should i do how long is the process and do we have to pay for the prescription for drugs and inj even though were funded on the nhs

Would be lovely for someone to reply! xxxxx


----------



## Billybc (Aug 13, 2005)

Hiya Bex

I've been a member for some time now but dont often message or reply but it does upset me when I see no-one has replied to posts (same thing happened to me some weeks ago so know how frustrating it is).

To tell you a little about me, was told at 20yrs no chance of natural pregnancy and tried IVF at the age of 35.  I now have a little one following our 2nd cycle of IVF.  We were not entitled to nhs funding due to dh having child from previous relationship (rather unfair I think!) so our only option was to pay.

I dont know whether you have to pay for your prescription drugs, some couples seem to have it paid for and others have to pay for their drugs so I would certainly clarify the situation for yourself.

I know things seem to take so long and like you say its hard to stay positive but the best thing you can do is to do EXACTLY that - try and stay positive (easy to say but not easy to do eh!) lol.

I wish you every success with your treatment, please do keep us updated and if you have any queries or problems I am sure one of us will be able to answer them for you just sorry I cant help you now.

Take care and sending positive vibes hun +++++++++

x x x x x x x


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Good luck bex...
I know how you feel... it so hard when all around you are pregnant or falling pregnant.
we have been ttc for 4 years now... hubby low spc. starting ICSI soon...
fingers crossed.
Hope you get some answers from someone in the same situation who can be more useful.
x x  x


----------



## Spanna2010 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Bex
Not sure I can help much.... but I'll try!  We have had one unsuccessful cycle for ICSI, and one cycle was stopped whilst i was still down-regulating.  We are currently in the middle of our second attempt at ICSI.
As for how long after you see the consultant/information session do you start treatment.  This is probably down to the individual hospital.  I know for us that once we had seen the consultant and signed all the consent forms, we were told we could call and request treatment the first day of my next period.  I also heard that if they weren't able to fit us in that month, then they try to make sure you get in on the following month.. But like I say, this is probably down to the individual hospital.
As for prescription costs, I know where I am when we came in to see the nurse at the start of treatment I signed a form for them to invoice me for the prescriptions.  So we received an invoice for the medication through the post (it was just the standard price of an NHS prescription for each different medication).
Try not to worry about it all.  The nurses will go through everything with you and don't be afraid to ask any questions (even if you think they sound silly!  ).
Take care, and good luck for next week


----------



## bexyboo (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you all for your replys it has been very helpful...... i will keep you all updated on what they say next week when i go for my appointments fingers crossed they start me straight away or within a couple of months. And everything works out ok!! stay postitve all i ha ve my fingers crossed for you let me know how things go.

Sending my love to al xxx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Bex

Im new to the whole IVF thing too and also new to this site but i can say it def has helped me over the past few weeks.  Lots of ladies are going throught the same thing and are extremely helpful.  Im not as far along as you in the process but ive been told back in May that i need to have ICSI as hubby has low count.  The past few months have been stressfull to say the least but like everybody keeps saying you have to just hope and pray that things will work out.  Im on NHS waiting list since May and it looks like it takes about 12 months or more to get started so i still have a fare bit to go yet - i just wish i was at least starting the process now - it so just feel like life is on hold at the minute.

Wish you all the best on your journey and keep us updated on your progress x


----------



## bexyboo (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi babydream..... Thanks for replying? What will be your next step if you don't mind me asking we got refered about a year ago and they started me on clomid but then after so many months we found out my hubby had none or very little sperm.... So he had his sperm retreical not that long ago!! Where do you live can't believe you've been waiting for a year  

It is a very emotional road especially when all my family have had children once after theother every yr and I only found out a couple of weeks ago that my bro in laws gf is expecting but it wasn't planned or wanted!! Obviously there keeping but it's even more heartbreaking knowing I've wanted for so long and nothing and others just seem to click there fingers!! I just have to pray and have hope m faith I'll be the mummy I've always wanted to be!!!

Chin up chic ... Hold ur head high and be strong show the world u can do it n I'm sure ull be a mummy very soon god bless all the best and keep in touch xxxxxx


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi bexyboo - I am in more or less the same sort of situation as you. After a year of investigations and blood tests and othere procedures my DH and I were put on the NHS ICSI waiting list in Sept 2010. We were told we would be waiting for a year or more to actually get the treatment. The two of us have been totally fed up so we decided to go for a private cycle of ICSI. We had out initial consultations (my DH with the urologist as he had to get a retrieval procedure and both of us with the gynaecologist who would be doing the treatment) at end of Sept, my DH had his retrieval (a PESA) 2 days ago, I am starting to down reg on 23rd Oct with EC hopefully in mid November (if I respond to the stimulation drugs as they expect). I am going to be on a long protocol if that means anything to you? I hope this is of some use to you. Everything has happened really quickly for us. My head is spinning. If you want to know anything else let me know.


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Bex

Dont worry about asking me anything, thats the only way we are all going to get any information, if i can help somebody then maybe people can help me! 

My next step should be an offer of treatment although im not holding my breath for that to happen anytime soon - should be May 2011 - then i hope to start on the nasal spray, injections so on and so forth - im not actually 100% in the know of the whole process but i just know ive been put on the ICSI list, they will probably tell me about the whole process when i get my offer of treatment. MY DH has had two SA both showing signifcantly low count but a count all the same so there is still hope for us.

I know extactly how you feel everyone around me seems to be getting pregnant and yes ive had the OMG im pregnant and i wasnt even trying thing too and sometimes i feel like screaming, when i know its the only thing i want to happen for us - there isnt a minute that goes by day to day that i dont think about it. Ye having hope and faith is the only thing that keeps me going.

I live in Belfast and am a patient at Royal Fertility Clinic, the waiting times for NHS treatment are horrendous, what about you where are you having your treatment and if you dont mind me asking how long have you been on the waiting list and when did it all begin for you??

Wishing you all best too - lots and lots of babydust x

Me - 29 DH - 30
TTC 2.5 years
Referred RFC Sep 09
DH SA Dec 09 - Significantly low count
DH further SA Mar 10 - Significantly low count
ICSI - NHS waiting list since May 10


----------



## bexyboo (Sep 14, 2010)

Heeeeyyy thanks ladies uve all been very helpful I'm not sure what the difference is with the long or short protocol?? I'm not sure there is quite a waiting list for treatment at my hospital who h is oh Coventry in the west midlands .... I got refered through to them just over a yr with pcos but then later in time found out my hubby was allthe cause of why we hadn't concieved we waiting a couple ofmibtb for him to have his perm retrieval op n now just waiting to see what's going to happen next wold really like to start straight away or within the next month do u think that would be possible?? Xxxxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

to FF!

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*PCOS ~ *CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## bexyboo (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi ladies..... Just thought I'd update you on my icsi process!!

Well I went for the information session yesterday where they told us we would ne on the long protocol so as soon as I start my bleed I need to contact them so they can go through my diary with me so I'm looking to start my bureslin inj on roughly 19-21 of November. I was told that I'll have to tke inj for an extra week to co insde the Christmas breaks etc .. But I'm fine with that as we wanted to start treatment asap! 

So we were happy to come out with all our needles and prescriptions yesterday with a DVD showing us how to inject!! And were both very excited that were going to be finaly starting our new journey!! Things are going to get even more tough and emotional and we just need to stay stong I have my amazing dh family and also now my ff!!

I wish you all the blessings in the world and I hope you become mummys very soon xxx


----------

